# Another Guo Jia brand (not the alpha)



## whitelynx_nivla (May 18, 2010)

I just got pacakge from popbuying. It consist of puzzle in Guo Jia brand which i never see before. the Assembled Guo Jia Transparent in Red, Blue, Green and Yellow color. Also the Guo Jia Magic. Here's the link to these items :
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_Guo_Jia_Magic_Cube_Transparent_Blue-29021
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_Guo_Jia_Magic_Cube_Transparent_Purple-29020
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_Guo_Jia_Magic_Cube_Transparent_Purple-29020
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_Guo_Jia_Magic_Cube_Transparent_Yellow-29019
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_Guo_Jia_Magic_Cube_Transparent_Red-29018







After inspection, I found out that this IS a guo jia brand, but not the guo jia alpha where Mr Haiyan Zhuang contributed the Haiyan Cube design to.

The new Guo Jia has this Chinese Letter : 佳 which read Jia too, but different from the Guo Jia Alpha (Jia = 甲) Both have different meanings to. 甲 means "to put armor", where 佳 means "beautiful" (please CMIIW, i'm not too good at chinese letters)

This new guo jia also make more puzzle such as : (and guo jia magic, but i forgot the link)
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.Guo_Jia_Mini_Diamond_Magic_Cube_Red_(Hardcover_Edition)-28029
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.Guo_Jia_Mini_Diamond_Magic_Cube-27977
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_Guo_Jia_Magic_Cube_Black-29340
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_Guo_Jia_Magic_Cube_White-29339




which you can buy from popbuy

About the 3x3x3 transparent, it's a replica of Type F I
The pieces are the same shape, yet it cut corner only about half cubie in good day, but it cut corner good at less than that. I haven't try to adjust the tension yet, but I think this cube is OK. Not the best, but still do the job.


----------



## bamboocha (May 18, 2010)

I have the red one. Not my best cube, but still decent. The stickers are not very good, red and orange are very similar...


----------



## nck (May 18, 2010)

佳...a KO maybe?


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (May 18, 2010)

nck said:


> 佳...a KO maybe?



I'm not judging like that, beside the letters do read as Guo Jia.
But if it's a KO, it's more to be a type F KO, because of the similarity of the cubies.


----------



## nck (May 18, 2010)

apparently there are brands in china that have names with exactly the same pronouniation as other wellknown brands. 

but idk about this one, especially given that it has a similiar name to alpha,and the fact that the cube is more like type f


----------



## riffz (May 18, 2010)

I got my girlfriend the transparent purple one, thinking it was probably an old type A. It had a white core with caps on centers and edges that tend to fall off a lot. The stickers were textured and the red and orange were almost identical.

When I showed this cube to people at CUBEcentric, they all believed it was a Ghosthand.


----------



## nck (May 18, 2010)

ok i just did a bit of research and it turned out that the "beautiful" guojia is made by a seperate brand but aiming at the general public instead of speedsolvers. the price for it is quite low and i guess it can be referred to as the "two dollar shop cube" except it's not exactly that cheap

kinda off topic but i always find it amazing that people in china prefer the rubiks brand(with is VERY expensive in china) over others (apparently i think Korean people do as well) while cubers in western countries generally hate the rubiks brand and prefer Chinese diys


----------



## kooixh (May 18, 2010)

i got i before it is a type C ll


----------



## riffz (May 18, 2010)

kooixh said:


> i got i before it is a type C ll



Umm... no. I have a type CII and these are nothing like it.


----------



## Jani (May 18, 2010)

Hampir dikibulin gw.

Lots of seller in Indonesia sold that things.
I almost buy the square-1 btw.


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (May 18, 2010)

riffz said:


> I got my girlfriend the transparent purple one, thinking it was probably an old type A. It had a white core with caps on centers and edges that tend to fall off a lot. The stickers were textured and the red and orange were almost identical.
> 
> When I showed this cube to people at CUBEcentric, they all believed it was a Ghosthand.



No wonders. Because both Ghost Hand (I) and this Guo Jia Magic Cube is a replica shape of Type F.


----------



## riffz (May 18, 2010)

whitelynx_nivla said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > I got my girlfriend the transparent purple one, thinking it was probably an old type A. It had a white core with caps on centers and edges that tend to fall off a lot. The stickers were textured and the red and orange were almost identical.
> ...



Interesting. In terms of quality it feels smooth but... unstable I guess. It hasn't popped on her yet but it felt like it was going to when I played with it.

In b4 TWSS


----------



## CuberN00b (May 18, 2010)

Jani said:


> Hampir dikibulin gw.
> 
> Lots of seller in Indonesia sold that things.
> I almost buy the square-1 btw.



gue mau beli square-1 nya deh.:fp

i NEVER TOUCHED a Square-1 before!
Maybe the guo jia (not alpha) is good for leisure cubing, but not very good at speed. By the way, the topic starter have made a video about it (It's INDONESIAN language, sorry)


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 18, 2010)

actually, 甲 is the first character in the Chinese celestial stem, so it also have the meaning of "the first" or "the best". It is also used to represent A-mark for the grading system in Chinese-speaking schools. 
This is also why so many people voted for "Alpha" as the new naming system, because it is a perfect fit with the original meaning.


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (May 18, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> actually, 甲 is the first character in the Chinese celestial stem, so it also have the meaning of "the first" or "the best". It is also used to represent A-mark for the grading system in Chinese-speaking schools.
> This is also why so many people voted for "Alpha" as the new naming system, because it is a perfect fit with the original meaning.



I see
i guess my dictionary fails me 
I think that's why there's "The One" next to the 甲 on the cover page of Guo Jia Alpha (IV) Manual Book.


----------



## r_517 (May 18, 2010)

nck said:


> apparently there are brands in china that have names with exactly the same pronunciation as other wellknown brands.



no, their Chinese pronunciation is different
Chinese letters normally have 4 tones. Both 国甲 & 国佳 should be pronounced as "Guo Jia", but they have different tones

The former Rubik's Magic WR holder Tang Yiu Chun used 国佳's Magic to break the WR


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 18, 2010)

甲: ˇ -third
佳: □ -first


----------



## nck (May 19, 2010)

r_517 said:


> nck said:
> 
> 
> > apparently there are brands in china that have names with exactly the same pronunciation as other wellknown brands.
> ...



:fp its getting more apparent that 12 years of education in China has done me no good watsoeva


----------



## hyunchoi98 (May 19, 2010)

nck said:


> ok i just did a bit of research and it turned out that the "beautiful" guojia is made by a seperate brand but aiming at the general public instead of speedsolvers. the price for it is quite low and i guess it can be referred to as the "two dollar shop cube" except it's not exactly that cheap
> 
> kinda off topic but i always find it amazing that people in china prefer the rubiks brand(with is VERY expensive in china) over others (*apparently i think Korean people do as well*) while cubers in western countries generally hate the rubiks brand and prefer Chinese diys



So True.
I have a friend that cubes at school and he thinks
Rubik's brands are the best and all the other cubes stink.


----------



## dillonbladez (May 19, 2010)

hyunchoi98 said:


> nck said:
> 
> 
> > ok i just did a bit of research and it turned out that the "beautiful" guojia is made by a seperate brand but aiming at the general public instead of speedsolvers. the price for it is quite low and i guess it can be referred to as the "two dollar shop cube" except it's not exactly that cheap
> ...



there's nothing wrong with storeboughts D= they just need loving. (and modding)


----------



## r_517 (May 19, 2010)

hyunchoi98 said:


> nck said:
> 
> 
> > ok i just did a bit of research and it turned out that the "beautiful" guojia is made by a seperate brand but aiming at the general public instead of speedsolvers. the price for it is quite low and i guess it can be referred to as the "two dollar shop cube" except it's not exactly that cheap
> ...



only rookies like that just because it's expensive in China in most situations the more expensive the price is, the better the quality is 

besides quite a few Chinese cubers think that foreigners prefer Rubik's


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 19, 2010)

yeah, from what i have seen at mf8, most people's opinion is that they are the only ones who know about the Chinese DIYs, and that cubers from western countries are barbarians who only uses Rubik's brand.


----------



## r_517 (May 19, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> yeah, from what i have seen at mf8, most people's opinion is that they are the only ones who know about the Chinese DIYs, and that cubers from western countries are barbarians who only uses Rubik's brand.



"barbarian" is a bit impolite

i've get bored to explain it again and again what cubes western people love, but still lots of selfish people insist Rubik's is better coz "it's designed by foreigners"


----------



## nck (May 20, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> yeah, from what i have seen at mf8, most people's opinion is that they are the only ones who know about the Chinese DIYs, and that cubers from western countries are barbarians who only uses Rubik's brand.



it seems that not many of them use japanese and korean brands


----------



## dillonbladez (May 20, 2010)

whats wrong with storeboughts?


----------



## riffz (May 20, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> whats wrong with storeboughts?



They're the most inconsistent cube I've ever tried. I know some of you have good storeboughts but its not too often that you get one that doesn't require a ton of work before its useable.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Sep 19, 2010)

*BUMP*
I bought one of those 国佳 cubes to day at a korean bookstore...

On the top and front, they say 国佳 GUO JIA MAGIC CUBE
but on the left side, it says 国丙 GUO BING MAGIC CUBE

as far as i know, guo jia is the cube mentioned on this thread, but the GUO BING cube is the type C cube...

Which one IS IT???


----------

